# Beads of Courage boxes



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

There is a national organization called Beads of Courage that makes beads to give to kids that go through major surgeries like cancer. If I understand it correctly the beads are a way of showing new kid patients that the other kids have gone through the treatments and received beads for them doing the surgery. I decided to make 3-boxes to donate to the kids to put their beads in. They have specification for box sizes and finishes.

I made two boxes that are 8-sided and one that is rectangle. One 8-sided box is made of tiger maple with mahogany splines and a mahogany top. One 8-sided box is made of walnut with maple splines and a tiger maple top. The rectangle box is made of spalted maple with a cherry top. 

All are engraved with Beads of Courage and I had hummingbirds engraved on them. In the two 8-sided ones I wrote a note in the bottom for the kids, "You are very special". Will deliver them to a local hospital this coming week.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Malcolm , that's a very nice thing your doing there. I hate to see any kid having to go threw surgery , and I'm sure a nice gesture like this will be much appreciated.

Do we get to see pictures , or are you going to tease us ?


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Pictures are posted. Do you not see them?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Malcolm your work is awesome...
the why is even more outstanding...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gotta say it again...
those are beautiful...

way above my pay grade...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kywoodchopper said:


> Pictures are posted. Do you not see them?


Sorry I couldn't see anything when I posted . All is well now . Great job! 
How the heck did you do the engraving?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

They're doing that up here as well. 
I just checked our website and there's no mention of it(?)! Not good; I'm wondering if they cancelled due to some redtape issue...


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*engraving*

For the engraving, I have a local fellow that does all of my engraving. He feeds the info into a computer that is attached the an engraver that burns the information onto the wood. The engraver calls me Urnie Ashes since I take him so many urns to be engraved. I stated to call my business that.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

kywoodchopper said:


> I wrote a note in the bottom for the kids, "You are very special". Will deliver them to a local hospital this coming week.


I bet there a lot of folks who would say the same for you. Looks like a lot of love went into those boxes. Great job


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Beautiful work Malcolm, and for a great cause. Well done.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

kywoodchopper said:


> There is a national organization called Beads of Courage that makes beads to give to kids that go through major surgeries like cancer. If I understand it correctly the beads are a way of showing new kid patients that the other kids have gone through the treatments and received beads for them doing the surgery. I decided to make 3-boxes to donate to the kids to put their beads in. They have specification for box sizes and finishes.
> 
> I made two boxes that are 8-sided and one that is rectangle. One 8-sided box is made of tiger maple with mahogany splines and a mahogany top. One 8-sided box is made of walnut with maple splines and a tiger maple top. The rectangle box is made of spalted maple with a cherry top.
> 
> All are engraved with Beads of Courage and I had hummingbirds engraved on them. In the two 8-sided ones I wrote a note in the bottom for the kids, "You are very special". Will deliver them to a local hospital this coming week.


Malcolm you doing this makes you so special and I wish I could shake your hand. :smile:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work and an excellent cause! Good job!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fantastic, Malcolm. Any superlative in the dictionary applies to your work and your character.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

The boxes are very great but what you are doing with them is even greater.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

You do beautiful work, and for a beautiful cause.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good show, Malcolm!

It's always feels good to give a little, especially when the receiver actually apreciates it.

HJ

Great work, too!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Malcolm , I have no idea how you did those splines in the octagon box , but dam is that cool how there angled like that .
At least I think those darker wood pieces are called splines . Not to good at my terminology yet . Still can't figure out what insulation is ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

Insulation is what you don't have!!

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> Insulation is what you don't have!!
> 
> HJ


not going to/won't matter in the least...

couple of days ago watched the 5 hour special on the Yosemite Cauldron...
way things are moving along over there... 
he's about to loose his garage..


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

For anyone interested in donating boxes here is a link to the woodworkers page so you know what the size requiremnets are for the boxes and how to contact Beads of Courage to donate your boxes.

Beads of Courage - Arts in Medicine for Children with Serious Illness


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

kywoodchopper said:


> There is a national organization called Beads of Courage that makes beads to give to kids that go through major surgeries like cancer. If I understand it correctly the beads are a way of showing new kid patients that the other kids have gone through the treatments and received beads for them doing the surgery. I decided to make 3-boxes to donate to the kids to put their beads in. They have specification for box sizes and finishes.
> 
> I made two boxes that are 8-sided and one that is rectangle. One 8-sided box is made of tiger maple with mahogany splines and a mahogany top. One 8-sided box is made of walnut with maple splines and a tiger maple top. The rectangle box is made of spalted maple with a cherry top.
> 
> All are engraved with Beads of Courage and I had hummingbirds engraved on them. In the two 8-sided ones I wrote a note in the bottom for the kids, "You are very special". Will deliver them to a local hospital this coming week.


Your boxes are fantastic! And like Stick said the fact you do it is even better.



MEBCWD said:


> For anyone interested in donating boxes here is a link to the woodworkers page so you know what the size requiremnets are for the boxes and how to contact Beads of Courage to donate your boxes.
> 
> Beads of Courage - Arts in Medicine for Children with Serious Illness


Thank you for this post. This is now on my project list. My daughter lost her first child to AML leukemia one week after her 1st birthday. Afterward my daughter went to nursing school and became an LPN. Then she went to work and back to school again and is now an RN. Her dream job was working in the PICU and the only one close happens to be the very hospital our little angel passed away in. I don't know how she does it, but she relishes it. It's her calling.

I checked your link and found this hospital in on the list! So I'll be donating as soon as time and work allows me to. I also have a friend with a CNC laser so I can do the engraving. 

Sorry for the long post but I wanted express my appreciation to both of you for making my day!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work for a great program. Appreciated the link and will be looking into it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Malcolm,

I forgot to tell you those are really nice boxes for a great cause.

The beads help tell their story of each ambulance ride, blood test, shot, transfusion, surgery, radiation treatment, chemo treatment, spinal tap, and all the other things these children go through. If you notice some of these little angles have so many beads you wonder how they can wear them. That's where the boxes come into play, giving them a safe place to store these strings of symbols of everything they have endured. 

These are a good project to do in between other projects as a time filler or to give you time to think about other aspects of a large project that have you stopped, thinking about what to do next.


----------

